# il cane e il gatto sono animali domestici



## Hyronakamura

*B*uongiorno,
dovrei tradurre la frase "il cane e il gatto sono animali domestici"*.* *I*o l'ho tradotta "le chien et le chat sont animaux domestiques" ma alla prof la parola "domestique" non piace*.* *D*ice che c'è un sinonimo più carino*.* *M*i potete aiutare a capire di quale si tratta*?*
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente*.*


----------



## matoupaschat

"Le chien et le chat sont des animaux domestiques" . Il ne manquait que le "des" . On peut aussi dire des animaux familiers , mais, de toute façon, la première traduction est la meilleure, n'en déplaise à la prof !


----------



## Hyronakamura

matoupaschat said:


> "Le chien et le chat sont des animaux domestiques" . Il ne manquait que le "des" . On peut aussi dire des animaux familiers , mais, de toute façon, la première traduction est la meilleure, n'en déplaise à la prof !


La prof n'aime pas le mot "domestique". j'ai essayé "de compagnie" et elle m'as dit que c'est presque le mot qu'elle voulais mais ce n'est pas celui-la


----------



## itka

Tu nous feras plaisir, quand tu connaîtras la réponse, de nous la donner !  On apprendra quelque chose !
Ce sont des animaux _domestiques_, avant même d'être des animaux _de compagnie_ (ce n'est pas exactement la même chose) et je ne vois vraiment pas ce mot qu'elle attend de toi !


----------



## Corsicum

Ce sont aussi des animaux _apprivoisés , dressés, _mais ce sont des synonymes de_ domestiqués ?. _
Je suis d’accord avec *itka *et *matoupaschat**, *pour le chat et le chien on parle d’animaux domestiques, d’un point de vue évolution ils font partie des animaux apprivoisés par l’homme par opposition aux animaux sauvages.


----------



## itka

"apprivoisé" n'est pas un synonyme de "domestique".
On _apprivoise_ un animal sauvage. Un animal domestique n'a pas besoin d'être apprivoisé, il est déjà proche des humains. Il a sans doute été apprivoisé, il y a bien longtemps, au début de l'évolution de l'espèce.

_"dressé"_ c'est encore autre chose... On est au cirque, là ! Un animal, domestique ou sauvage, peut parfois être dressé pour exécuter un geste bien précis qu'on lui a fait répéter des jours, des mois, des années...en le motivant par des récompenses ou... des coups !


----------



## Corsicum

Merci pour ces précisions, tu as tout à fait raison pour le langage courrant ils ne sont pas synonymes, mais quand on parle d’évolution des espèces à l’échelle géologique on utilise parfois indifféremment les deux, peut être à tort ?. 
Domestication :
_L'expression « animal domestique » est souvent employée dans le sens restreint d'animal de compagnie, et le verbe « domestiquer » comme synonyme d'apprivoiser_.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestication

Rendre domestique (un animal, une espèce animale). _Domestiquer un cheval sauvage._Synon. _apprivoiser, dompter._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/domestiquer
Rendre moins sauvage, moins farouche
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/apprivoiser


----------



## Aoyama

> "Le chien et le chat sont des animaux domestiques"


 est la _seule_ traduction correcte, le reste est verbiage ...
Maintenant, on doit s'interroger aussi sur le calque de l'italien (sans l'article indéfini "des") en français :
*il cane   e   il gatto sono animali domestici* 
le chien et le  chat   sont animaux domestiques
ou même :  chien(s) et chat(s) sont animaux domestiques
ces deux exemples sonneraient _bizarre _en français moderne mais auraient été possibles au 17ème siècle (pensons à La Fontaine). L'usage de l'article n'était pas encore fixé. L'italien a gardé cette tournure, venant du latin .


----------



## Corsicum

Aoyama said:


> est la _seule_ traduction correcte, le reste est verbiage ...


Ce qui semble être l’avis unanime.
Une simple remarque, à ma connaissance en Italien il n’existe pas de terme spécifique pour apprivoiser pour ce contexte, _domare_ signifie _dresser_ ? :
_Domestiquer = addomesticare_
_Apprivoiser = __addomesticare ? , domare ?_
Par exemple pour traduire : _comment apprivoiser un animal sauvage qui n’est pas un animal domestique ?_
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Addomesticamento


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> _comment apprivoiser un animal sauvage qui n’est pas un animal domestique ?_


Proposition :
Come ammansire un animale selvatico, il quale non è un animale domestico .
"Ammansire/ammansare" fonctionne aussi au sens figuré .
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## Corsicum

Oui parfait, c’est exact, merci, c’est aussi le sens _amadouer._

__________________________________

Edit ajout : _« Animal domestique en droit français »_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_domestique_en_droit_fran%C3%A7ais


----------



## Hyronakamura

bonjours,
aujourd'hui j'ai eu cour de français et la prof nous a dit que le synonime de domestique était "animaux de la cour" qui venait utilisé anciennement. De toute façon, la prof nous a dit que c'était seulement  un exercice pour nous encourager à chercher beaucoup de synonymes, en effet la meilleur traduction comme vous avez dit justement est "le chien et le chat sont des animaux domestiques".
Merci à tous


----------



## matoupaschat

Non ! Sérieusement ? C'est à se rouler par terre de rire . 
Ton prof se mérite , (mais c'est seulement pour l'encourager à proposer des exercices et surtout des réponses moins stupides) et là, je suis très très gentil !!!
Ciao .


----------



## BuBBux

Minchia come fare per insegnare il dialetto!
potresti darci la nazionalita della tua professoressa ... 
sono francese e questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita ... podarsi che sia d'un paesino (nel fondo della campagna) dove si parla soltanto in dialetto.
@ciao
BuBBux


----------



## Aoyama

> Non ! Sérieusement ? C'est à se rouler par terre de rire .


dans la cour ...


> la prof nous a dit que le synonyme de domestique était "animaux de la cour" qui était utilisé anciennement


Il faut bien aller au bout des choses :
. animaux de cour = animaux _à la cour_ du roi (le roi ou la reine pouvaient avoir des animaux, très bien traités ; des chats, des chiens, mais aussi un guépard, des moutons, des chèvres etc), pas le cas ici.
. animaux de basse-cour = animaux domestiques (aussi) mais _de la ferme_ (poules, oies, canards, lapins peut-être), pas le cas ici.
Il y a aussi les nains de jardin, mais c'est une autre histoire ...


----------



## itka

> aujourd'hui j'ai eu cour de français et la prof nous a dit que le  synonime de domestique était "animaux de la cour" qui venait utilisé  anciennement.





> Non ! Sérieusement ? C'est à se rouler par terre de rire .
> Ton prof se mérite , (mais c'est  seulement pour l'encourager à proposer des exercices et surtout des  réponses moins stupides) et là, je suis très très gentil !!!





> sono francese e questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita ... podarsi che  sia d'un paesino (nel fondo della campagna) dove si parla soltanto in  dialetto.


----------



## Hyronakamura

BuBBux said:


> Minchia come fare per insegnare il dialetto!
> potresti darci la nazionalita della tua professoressa ...
> sono francese e questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita ... podarsi che sia d'un paesino (nel fondo della campagna) dove si parla soltanto in dialetto.
> @ciao
> BuBBux


la mia prof e italiana, ma vorrei spezzare una lancia a suo favore, lei è molto colta conosce la sintassi della lingua francese meglio di un francese stesso, anche la mia prof madrelingua a volte si stupisce delle cose che ci sono scritte sul mio libro di sintassi. Comunque ribadisco che la mia prof lo ha fatto solamente per spronarci a cercare, ma lei stessa ci ha detto che la migliore traduzione e "domestique".


----------



## Corsicum

Tout s’explique, on comprend mieux la démarche et le débat ….tout le monde est d’accord. 

Mais puisque l’on a abordé le sujet et que l’on triture les mots, une question :
En Français ce que l’on désigne comme les « _animaux de basse-cour » _correspond bien à _«a__nimali da cortile »_ en Italien ? 
Dans les deux cas les chiens et les chats n’en font pas partie, soyons prudents, "semblent" ne pas en faire partie.... 

_Basse-cour d'élevage_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basse-cour_d%27%C3%A9levage
_Animali da cortile_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/cour
Cour
*nf *(de ferme, jardin, d'immeuble) *cortile *_m _, (jur, royale)
*Arrière-cour *(*arrière-cours* _pl _)
*nf **cortile *_m _*di servizio*
*Basse-cour *(*basses-cours* _pl _)
*nf **cortile *_m _, (animaux) *animali *_mpl _*da cortile*


----------



## BuBBux

Re à tout le monde,

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec le démarche de la prof. 
Faire "apprendre" des expressions de vieux français (médiéval) inusitées c'est comme faire un cour de latin en faisant croire que l'on enseigne l'italien ...... 
Certes je reconnais que mes 8 ans de latin m'ont été fort utiles quand il s'est agit d'apprendre l'italien ... mais il n'y a jamais eu confusion des genres.

@ciao
BuBBux


----------



## matoupaschat

BuBBux said:


> Re à tout le monde,
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec le démarche de la prof.
> Faire "apprendre" des expressions de vieux français (médiéval) inusitées c'est comme faire un cour de latin en faisant croire que l'on enseigne l'italien ......
> Certes je reconnais que mes 8 ans de latin m'ont été fort utiles quand il s'est agit d'apprendre l'italien ... mais il n'y a jamais eu confusion des genres.
> 
> @ciao
> BuBBux


 
Scusa, BuBBux, ma chi se ne frega ? Dal momento che l'interessata apprezza la prof, pazienza ! 
"Tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes" ! 
Tanti saluti dal Belgio .


----------



## itka




----------

